# Is 500mb of data on the iphone enough for most people?



## shama (Oct 26, 2003)

I recently got talked into the 6gb of data for $30 with Fido that is being offered right now and I'm starting to second guess myself. 

I'm new to the iphone and this is my first month with it. So far I've only used about 200mb halfway through my first month. Does 500mbs/month suffice for most people? Is there any way to get the 6gb plan without being on a 3 year contract? I'm able to go contract-less because my brother gave me his old iphone 3G when he upgraded to the iphone 4.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, 500 is enough for most people (though maybe not most on here)... I use ~1-2gb a month on average but most of that is streaming internet radio...

Another thing to consider is that if you plan to tether you need to have at least a 1gb plan... which costs the same as the promotional 6gb plan...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Definitely not enough, especially if you do any tethering. One month with frequent tethering I used up about 2 GB. So you want to cut down to 500 MB to save, what, five or ten bucks a month? I'd hold onto that 6 GB for $30 especially for down the road when newer devices and streaming sites require more processing power. What do you have to lose?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Average use (web, email, social media sites via their respective apps, etc)? Yes. As soon asyou start watching a lot of YouTube, or streaming radio, or any kind of media type access you'll start to push it though.

Another tactic to keep your usage down: connect to WiFi when possible. Downside is that WiFi eats through your battery way quicker.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

500mb may be enough for you, but I can guarantee that you will go over that at least several times a year, and have to pay the penalty. As you become more familiar with your phone, you will likely discover that you will find ways and apps to use more data. However, if you are the kind of person that uses his phone as a phone, checks email, and does very little else, you are better off with the 500mb plan.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Average Use.*



PosterBoy said:


> Average use (web, email, social media sites via their respective apps, etc)? Yes. As soon asyou start watching a lot of YouTube, or streaming radio, or any kind of media type access you'll start to push it though.
> 
> Another tactic to keep your usage down: connect to WiFi when possible. Downside is that WiFi eats through your battery way quicker.


Plus One on PosterBoy's comment.

For "Average Use" yes it is enough, I do not even come close to using my 500.
Butttt
If you plan on doing any streaming e.g. You Tube, Internet Radio, Movies
or if you will be tethering
You will not have enough!

DavidH


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with what's been said here. For very average use, yeah, 500 is enough. But if you want to do any tethering you need a bigger plan and any sort of regular tethering will kick you over 1GB easily. I think the 6GB plan is worth it simply because it's one less thing to worry about in the month, as you will almost never, ever hit that. Hell, I've been trying to think of ways to use it like mad and show up Rogers for all their "no one uses their whole 6GB plan, so 250MB is enough for the iPad!" lines, really get the most for my buck, but beyond streaming internet radio/video CONSTANTLY there really isn't much you can do.

Well, tethering, I guess. But it's too slow to do just for fun.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the 500mb plan for awhile, though only for about the last month on 3G. I find my usage has never been outlandish, mostly Twitter, push email, Foursquare, the odd web page and maybe a YouTube video or 2. Also I've used the GPS a bit. I recently tried Skype calling over 3G that worked well. I use the Rogers app to view my usage and don't find I'm blowing through a lot of data, though I do note a difference between what Rogers is telling me I'm using vs what the iPhone is telling me data usage wise. Essentially your data budget per week is 125mb. Just keep an eye on it and you should be alright.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the 6 gig plan, I switched to a 500 mb plan. I had used maybe 4 gigs of data in 2 years of having the iPhone 3G. At work I have wifi, at home I have wifi, most places I go have wifi I can use, and when I cant, then I have data for email and web use. I dont really use youtube and really only stream radio when in a wifi area that I use my iPhone as an iPod. It all depends on what you intend to do with your phone. 500 mb may be enough, but it could be way less as well.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

500 is more than enough for the average user. I actually got the 6gb, 30 dollar plan and in my first month I've only used 315mb. That is checking Twitter, being on MSN, Safari, email and the odd Youtube video.

I am going to keep the 6GB plan. Even though I'll never come close to using that much in a month, I don't mind paying the extra 5 bucks to have peace of mind that I have a "virtually" unlimited plan. If you're not tethering and you're using 6gb of data per month, you need to get out more. Get a hobby.

That's my 2 cents....


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

In the almost 2 years I had an iPhone I never hit 200mb. But I never tethered, nor did I stream internet radio or watch youtube for long periods. Facebook, email, app usage really.


----------



## iPhone (Aug 31, 2010)

I use on average 350 mb, but i only do emails, check forums (using the Tapatalk app, which is how i found this forum) some tethering, and other random things. And, i dont think Fido allows tethering, you must pay extra for that. I THINK


----------



## shama (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow! Thanks everyone for your thoughtful responses. I'm still not really sure what to do, but you've given me some good stuff to think about!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Fido, definitely allows tethering, but you must be on a 1gb or larger plan, same policy as Rogers.


----------



## shama (Oct 26, 2003)

Great, maybe I'd have enough data to cancel my internet at home, if I kept the 6gbs! Or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I rarely even reach 200M. I rarely do anything data intensive if I'm not on Wifi though - I leave app updates and store purchases for when I get home. So it's only browsing, email and some social network over 3G.


----------



## texasdontholdem (Mar 9, 2010)

with Bell it is $25 for 500mb of data.

Up until Sept 30, they are offering 6GB for only $30.

Worth it to me


----------



## enfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Since I got the iPhone 4 my data usage has increased with no change in behavior. I used 400MB/month on the iPhone 3G while this month on the iPhone 4 came to 650MB. I do not tether and I do not use WiFi - it's always on 3G.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I use around 2 gigs a month, but my wife has probably only uses 2 gigs a year. A co-worker of mine just got an iPhone 4 and keeps asking how much data everything uses cause he only has 500mbs. Having more is better. You don't want to be worrying about how much data you are gonna use. If you are a light user, 1 gb is sufficient, if you are average or heavy user, can't go wrong with 6


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

shama said:


> Great, maybe I'd have enough data to cancel my internet at home, if I kept the 6gbs! Or is that wishful thinking?


Another co worker of mine cancelled his internet at home and uses about 4-5 gb's now


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am a new nser. I jumped on the 6G for $30. I used almost 2 G in 1 month with no tethering. I plan to get an iPad and tether. 
Its only $5 more than the 500 mg for $25, so why would you not go for that. 


Does not this deal end this month? So if you sign up for it, you get to keep it? But you cannot get it past Sept?


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Deathlok2001 said:


> I am a new nser. I jumped on the 6G for $30. I used almost 2 G in 1 month with no tethering. I plan to get an iPad and tether.
> Its only $5 more than the 500 mg for $25, so why would you not go for that.
> 
> 
> Does not this deal end this month? So if you sign up for it, you get to keep it? But you cannot get it past Sept?


The promo ends on September 30. If you get the 6GB option before then, then you get to keep it for 3 years (from the day you sign up for it).


----------

